# BEECH-NUT bottle??



## #1twin (Jan 20, 2010)

This is a recently dug crown top, found in Mobile Ala. It has BEECH-NUT embossed on one side of the shoulder and CANA JOHARIE, N.Y. on the opposite side. I found a BEECH-NUT Production plant in Canajoharie, NY. dating back to the TOC time frame. It's ABM with bad scratches around it and B.N.P.CO. A 16 on the base. The company did not mention any bottling of soda or any kind of drink. Can any NYer's help me find out what was in it. Thanks for any replie's or information.  Marvin


----------



## madman (Jan 23, 2010)

HEY MARVIN................      http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.magazineart.org/main.php%3Fg2_view%3Dcore.DownloadItem%26g2_itemId%3D11867%26g2_serialNumber%3D3&imgrefurl=http://www.magazineart.org/main.php/v/ads/foodandbev/softdrinks/BeechNutGingerAle-1920sA.jpg.html&usg=__OVnC7XO7qqgCfA-DKTk9VnD3O_0=&h=724&w=480&sz=59&hl=en&start=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=KIBHBG4ngoOCIM:&tbnh=140&tbnw=93&prev=/images%3Fq%3DBEECH%2BNUT%2BGINGERALE%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1W1GGIE_en%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1


----------



## #1twin (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the information MADMAN. I do appreciate it.   Marvin


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2010)

Morning Marvin & Mike,

 I don't ever remember having a ginger ale that was quite that color... Did a complete double take over here.


----------



## #1twin (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah.... I guess it's not that great without the label. Kinda like those swirl, shoulder embossed Pepsi's without the label. Just not much value. But it's a bottle from the 20's that I don't have, so I put it in the embossed soda/juice section[]  Thanks for the replie's, Marvin


----------



## madman (Jan 23, 2010)

hey marvin nothing wrong with those type of bottles ive got a small collection of that size and style of  soda bottle


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 24, 2010)

Beech Nut Ginger Ale was distributed in the Bristol, VA area during the teens. I have found several ads for the brand and have a smaller version of the bottle myself.


----------



## #1twin (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you very much for the info Morbious. I'm guessing my bottle is a 1922 bottle since it has 22 on the heal. 
 I dug a SS Coke, light green, in the same area. It is embossed in script, on the front, smaller letter's on the back, and on the base. It's a Mobile Ala. coke.   Thanks for the reply, Marvin


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 23, 2010)

Heres a Beech Nut bottle  I dug out of a 1900s pit . 
  bill


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 23, 2010)

The cap is how I knew what it was .
  bill


----------



## qazpl999 (Dec 25, 2018)

I recently found an old wooden crate  with beechnut beverages and Canajoharie, NY written on it

This is the first info I have found on it


----------



## qazpl999 (Dec 25, 2018)

*Picture or Beechnut crate*

IMG_0714.HEIC.jpg


----------



## qazpl999 (Dec 25, 2018)

*Picture or Beechnut crate*









 IMG_0713.HEIC.jpg (89.5 KB)


----------



## yacorie (Dec 25, 2018)

Here is an older thread about beech but ginger ale and the old olant in Ny

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?282922-BEECH-NUT-bottle


----------

